# Disable CORS for OBS scene browser?



## vityaschel (Apr 3, 2021)

I need to disable CORS for OBS browser, I searched for a long time and I couldn't find any ways to create a javascript proxy that works without domain on localhost with https and cloudflare on the other end, is there a way to disable cors in obs? I running obs studio on mac os.


----------



## vityaschel (Apr 3, 2021)

Ok I found this https://www.npmjs.com/package/no-cors-proxy and I guess that's all I need for now


----------



## brianhollowayjr (Aug 17, 2022)

It seems you found a solution to my same problem. Is there anyway you could provide a step-by-step to your solution? I'm new to using Terminal


----------

